# POWDER DAY: Ski Sundown - 12/9/2005



## Greg (Dec 8, 2005)

Gonna head over to the mighty Ski Sundown first thing tomorrow AM to enjoy the storm. Sundown is on track for the most snow out of this - 8-12"  :beer: Any takers?


----------



## Catul (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm planning to be there first thing as well, but will be with my 5 year old daughter so it'll be just the Sunnyside Learning Area for me - can't quite ditch her and head over to the summit 

But maybe I'll see ya out there somewhere - I'll be in my dark blue one-piece suit (hey, told ya I haven't skied in 5 years and most of my stuff is 7 years old!), red boots, black hat.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 8, 2005)

Welcome Catul.  I think your daughter will enjoy the newly regraded Little Joe in the Sunnyside area.  It looks much more beginner friendly to me!   They supposedly did some work on the other Sunnyside trails too, but I haven't seen them yet since there wasn't any snow on them last weekend.

I'm seriously considering blowing off work for my first day of skiing in the first real storm of the year...


----------



## Catul (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome, Brian!  My daughter and I actually made it out on opening day on December 3 - just Little Joe was open with very thin cover, but it was enough for her.  We had a fun time, spent 3 hours just making wedges down that little trail.  I'm not sure I noticed a difference from last year, though I recall her looking down it back then and finding the very first part pretty steep - no complaints this time around 

I think the Sunnyside area is perfect for beginning skiers, there's enough between Big Bend, Sensation etc to keep them happy.  I hope she enjoys the powder tomorrow, it'll be a new sensation!

Maybe we'll see you out there??  Current forecast for this area is _only _4"-7" though.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 8, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Gonna head over to the mighty Ski Sundown first thing tomorrow AM to enjoy the storm. Sundown is on track for the most snow out of this - 8-12"  :beer: Any takers?


I gave it my best shot..Could not get away :angry:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 8, 2005)

If you were there on Dec 3rd then I saw you.  I was working in the top shack of the double most of the day.  

Last year the trail the started from the top of the double was kind of narrow and steep for first timers and took a slow turn to the skiers left before taking a sharp turn to the right, which then finally dumped onto the original Little Joe.  Now its a straight shot from the lift down with a bit of a more gentle slope at the top.

I agree about the Sunnyside being great for beginners.  I learned there myself several years back.


----------



## Catul (Dec 8, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> If you were there on Dec 3rd then I saw you.  I was working in the top shack of the double most of the day.



Yup, you would've definitely seen me - you might even recall one time when I was totally engrossed in talking with my daughter and didn't realize we had to unload - barely was able to raise the bar and hop out quickly!  I carried my daughter off, mostly between my legs, most of the time; if that helps jog your memory.

Oh, here's a larger version of my avatar pic so maybe that ski suit will jog your memory


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> I'm seriously considering blowing off work for my first day of skiing in the first real storm of the year...


Yeah? It will certainly be a blast to ski during the storm tomorrow AM. It normally takes me 25 minutes, but I'm leaving the house at 7:30 - hope to be waiting in the liftline by 8:45. Skiing with other AZers will make it better. PM me if you definitely decide to go.



			
				ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was hoping you'd make the trip. Oh well. I'll take plenty of pix for ya...  



			
				Catul said:
			
		

> Maybe we'll see you out there??  Current forecast for this area is _only _4"-7" though.


I'm still seeing 6-12". Either way it'll be fun. *This is me*. If you get over to the main mountain, say hi.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2005)

Catul said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, I remember you... I think


----------



## Catul (Dec 9, 2005)

Well, we made it out to Sundown about 10 a.m.; as my daughter and I were walking to the Sunnyside Learning Area, my feet went through the snow and I was up to my waist - then I felt really cold and wet, turns out I'd gone through the 8-10" of snow into a water hole, my boots and socks were soaked!  :angry: 

Walked up to the lift and tried to click into my bindings but there was a layer of ice on my right shoe, finally got it on and rode up with my daughter - we were the first ones on that side this morning they said   There was fluffy powder everywhere, but it was really hard for my daughter to ski it - she really couldn't get any momentum going and kept falling over.  As we made it down to the lift serving Sensation/Big Bend, I popped out of my right ski - looked down to see the binding had broken, sheesh!  So I walked down to the base with my daughter, she wasn't having the greatest time either so I decided to just call it a day.  Sundown was nice enough to give us a rain check for another day (especially once I mentioned the hole I'd fallen into).  Can't believe I didn't make more than a couple of turns on one of the best powder days at Sundown 

So, how was it out there Greg?  Sure looked sweet!!!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2005)

Sorry your day turned sour so quick.. 

I met up with Greg at around 8:30, we were the 3rd chair up and had a blast.  I'm sure Greg will be posting a TR a little later on complete with pics and vids1


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2005)

TR is up. Feel free to continue the discussion here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=6794


----------

